# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم HUA Team Products  Asansam version 2.1.4

## gsm_bouali

*    *    *Asansam version 2.1.4 Released
Add Full service For Blackberry Phones* * Weekly Update Again*    *Add*    *Special Read info* *Read full information* *Read Ptriot information* *Full erase* *Repair red bilink* *Usb wipe* *Usb checker* *Set usb port* *Set normal mode* *Read filesystem* *Write ramimage* *Write mfi file* *Write sfi file* *Write api file* *Write nal file* *Write app file* *Hang repair* *Write Font/Keyboard File* *Erase filesystem* *Erase os password* *Erase user data* *Read/Check his and hos mode* *Enable His mode* *Enabel Hos mode* *Reset it policy* *Reset log info* *Reset to factory* *Set defult time* *Wipe application* *Wipe installer partiotion* *Wipe os* *Wipe system*   *About All service*      *Extracts and then displays a wealth of information about the device**Extracts and then displays a full information about the device**Extracts and then displays information on the patriot kernel currently loaded**Erases   all of the user's data off the device  including the filesystem and  the  password.  This command is useful if a  password is lost and one  would  like to make the device usable again at  the expense of lost  data.**Repair red bilink(need write full os after use)**Removes all port mappings currently in the registry.**Displays information about the currently
connected devices and about the port mappings currently in the registry.**check and set or fix usb connection**Adds   a new mapping  (assuming one doesn't already exist) for each connected   device.The new  port number(s) will be reported upon success. Port   mappings may be  removed with the WIPE or edited with RegEdit.exe    (\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Research In Motion\USB Port Mappings).**Dump   the file system data  from a device to the specified file. There must  be a  valid OS on the  device. Since this dump a plaintext copy of the  data,  it is only  supported on insecure devices.**Write ramimage(check file version before use)**Write mfi file**(check file version before use)**Write sfi file**(check file version before use)**Write api file**(check file version before use)**Write nal file**(check file version before use)**Write app file**(check file version before use)**Hang repair**Write Font File(change language and add keyboard language on phone)**Need write again after use**specifies that the OS should be erased as well (requires password)**Please use backup button before use(lose all data)**please read 34/35**The   HIS puts the device  into Head in Sand mode.Namely, after use this   button, the device will  reset on a catastrophic error instead of  displaying an error code**The   HOS takes the device out  of Head in Sand mode.  Namely, after use this   button, the device will  NOT reset on a catastrophic error and will   display an error code**Reset IT policy to factory settings(lose all data)**Clears the handheld event log**Reset phone to factory settings(lose all user data)**Sets the time on the handheld to the current time**Wipe applications only**Wipe installer partiotion**Allows the filesystem or all the filesystem and OS regions of flash to be irreversibly erased**Wipe file system only*  *About Write*  * If   the new OS is larger than the the OS currently on a device, the  entire   device will be erased and the contents of the file system will  be   lost.If loading a new FS image any old data on the device is lost.* * There must be a valid OS on the device*  *    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------

